
First carbon dioxide battery is seven times more efficient than lithium-ion - elorant
https://www.adaptnetwork.com/tech/first-fully-rechargeable-carbon-dioxide-battery/
======
mikevp
Miracle battery breakthrough du jour.

I've been watching this soap opera for years. These announcements keep coming,
but nothing I can pop down to Fry's and pick some up.

Let me know when they're on the shelf at Fry's or Best Buy, or I can order
them from Amazon.

~~~
perl4ever
Well, anything that does suddenly appear in stores or whatever, if you google
it, you generally find that it's been in the process of development for 20 or
30 years.

So any given story about an innovation could be perfectly real, just not ready
for prime time for a few decades.

------
woodandsteel
Can someone explain the science behind why a lithium carbon dioxide battery
can at least potentially store seven times as much energy as a lithium-ion
one?

------
crb002
Requires molybdenum.

~~~
strig
What kind of implications does that have? Is molybdenum very expensive to use
in batteries?

~~~
Kirby64
It's quite a bit less common on earth than either Cobalt or Lithium, and
currently pretty much all of it is used for metallurgy or lubrication. Roughly
an order of magnitude less common than either Cobalt or Lithium (~20ppm vs.
1.5ppm).

EDIT: Also, per wiki, we produce almost 2x the amount per annum of Moly than
we do of Cobalt, so presumably we're a lot closer to hitting a ceiling than we
are with Cobalt/Lithium.

~~~
ajurna
naive question but could we resolve this with asteroid mining?

------
pjc50
Paper is linked at
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/adma.201902518](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/adma.201902518)
/
[https://doi.org/10.1002/adma.201902518](https://doi.org/10.1002/adma.201902518)
, but is paywalled; only the supplementary info on construction is available.
Does anyone with scihub access know what metric is being used for "seven times
more efficient" \- charge/discharge cycle efficiency? Power/weight?

~~~
sitkack
Aside, doi.org is redirecting to crack/malware site "thesoftin.com" both
@1.1.1.1 and @8.8.8.8 report the same cloudflare url for this malware site
(104.26.9.237). I dunno if a cloudflare bug or a hostile takeover of doi.org

